
Serious Laptops (manufacturers, give us the ipad 3 resolution) - urlwolf
http://seriouslaptops.com/
======
xiffy
But thank you for spreading the love! We plan on more action in the near
future.

------
xiffy
strange, i can't upvote this one :-(

~~~
eterps
Just upvoted :-)

